# Look what...................



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

.........................the Birthday fairy is fetching me this year


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

oooooooooooooooooo  That birthday fairy loves you 

how beautiful!!! xxx


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

awww!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Gorgeous Chrissy!! :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

what super little cuties!! Lucky you


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, you are soo lucky !! wish your birthday fairy visited me!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

oh oh oh ....... no way.... where did you find the birthday fairy....:shocked: ......me needs to find one of them...

there lovly...


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh what lovely cats congrates


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

wish the birthday fairy was that kind to me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous! You are so lucky!

Lou
X


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

:thumbup1:Oh C, these are 2 gorgeous furpressies to receive,someones obviously been a very good girl


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

Lucky you!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

How lovely of the Birthday Fairy! I hope she's taking note for my Birthday!

Congratulations on 2 lovely new additions Chrissy


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww they are beautiful.xxxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are so beautiful, i want the birthday fairy to visit me, ..


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow! TWO new babies! Lucky you! When are you getting them?

Liz


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm jealous he never brings me anything ..i want one off santa  x


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

lizward said:


> Wow! TWO new babies! Lucky you! When are you getting them?
> 
> Liz


A week tomorrow Liz, I'm so excited (as the song goes)


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> A week tomorrow Liz, I'm so excited (as the song goes)


I'm on a countdown as well - not as long to wait as you. Don't want to say too much as things can always go horribly wrong at the last minute (I will be absolutely devastated if anything does go wrong though!)

Liz


----------



## DizzyLizzie (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh how lovely I like your birthday fairy!


----------

